# Dallas/Miami/Utah trade



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Miami trades Brian Grant 14M
Miami gets Chris Mills 7M and Greg Ostertag 8M expiring contracts

Dallas trades Raef Lafrentz 8M and Chris Mills 7M
Dallas gets Brian Grant 14M

Utah trades Greg Ostertag 8M
Utah gets Raef Lafrentz 8M

TRADE ACCEPTED

Miami does it to get cap relief to go after a max player next offseason.

Dallas get a banger and rebounder in Grant and virtually eliminate all signs of softness with the additions of jamison and fortson, and now grant.

Utah were paying big bucks to get brad miller, well now they get the next best thing. a center with 3pt touch instead.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i approve


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

As a Dallas fan, I also approve. :yes:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

This is a good trade, way better than any other I've seen that includes Greg O.

It would be nice to have that toughness inside, just don't know how effective Grant would be at the 5 in the west. Sure as hell would be better than Raef, on D atleast.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

are you cats crazY? that trade makes no sense WHATSOEVER for the mavs. They trade raef AND mills (who they can use to get another solid big man by himself) for BRIAN GRANT? who plays center? Bradley? He'd be the only TRUE CENTER the mavs had left. NO shot blocking once he gets in foul trouble (which he will) and fortson's game is just like grants but grant has slightly better offensive ability. That trade sux for the mavs. They add an OLD declining PF (fortson, dirk and jamison will all play there) that they don't need and give up their starting center and a player that will land them another key player. No way


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

for one cuban hasbeen tryong to land grant for anyone but the Mavs big 3 or NVE, which means they would not mind at all replace lafrentx with grant.

grant can play center, he's better at center than a PF. he's an excellent defender and a top 5 rebounder.

dallas can bang with any team in the west now with grant and fortson as excellent rebounders, jamison nowitzki and bradley too.

grant may be the missing piece for dallas' champioship.

grant/bradley
nowitzki/fortson
jamison/najera
finley/abdulwahad
nash/best


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> for one cuban hasbeen tryong to land grant for anyone but the Mavs big 3 or NVE, which means they would not mind at all replace lafrentx with grant.
> 
> grant can play center, he's better at center than a PF. he's an excellent defender and a top 5 rebounder.
> ...


[email protected] playing center. right. I guess that's why vladimir and that white dude played there for the heat last year? cats are SERIOUSLY DREAMING if they think grant is the mavs answer to a title. he's a tweener who has been on the decline for years. he don't block shots and the mavs would prolly be even WORST with him in the middle than raef


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> Miami trades Brian Grant 14M
> Miami gets Chris Mills 7M and Greg Ostertag 8M expiring contracts
> 
> ...


Perfect trade for two teams and terrible trade for Jazz.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

stepania wasnt miami's starting C, he wasnt even a starter, and the the white dude is stepania. 

grant was the starting center for the whole season, and malik allen was the starting PF. grant is better at center than PF, and thats why though stepania is better than allen, he didnt start to keep grant under the basket.

grant is a top 5 rebounder in the L, and he's also one of the toughest bodies in there. way tougher than any other player the mavs have, and the mavs need his presence.

if it's unfair for the jazz, miami could include rasual butler in there or its future second round pick if it helps.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Naw... I like what we came up with on the ATL trade better and more likely.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

This trade sucks for the Mavs...


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> This trade sucks for the Mavs...


no doubt man. Grant aint gonna stop shaq. He aint gonna stop duncan. He aint gonna be able to bang with miller and divac. All it does is make the mavs even smaller on the front line and take away their shot blocker (raef) with jamison's 8 boards a game grant is not needed.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> no doubt man. Grant aint gonna stop shaq. He aint gonna stop duncan. He aint gonna be able to bang with miller and divac. All it does is make the mavs even smaller on the front line and take away their shot blocker (raef) with jamison's 8 boards a game grant is not needed.


:yes: yup, our best defense is a high powered offense. get teams into a running game with us and well win 95% of the time. Players who need time to set up and establish a presence are actually detrimental to us. We only need these type players to close games out if it is close. And how often are Mav games close lately?


----------

